# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Dual chains – πιθανό Mikrotik bug…

## geolos

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά,

γράφω για να σας ενημερώσω για κάτι το οποίο βρήκα τυχαία και για το οποίο ίσως και άλλοι να έχουνε αντιμετωπίσει παρεμφερή πρόβλημα…

Έχω ένα link στα 6.3 χλμ το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί από την μία μεριά ένα Mikrotik LDF [v.6.37.1] και από την άλλη ένα SXT [v6.39.1]. Και στα δύο είχα επιλέξει 2πλή πόλωση (chain 0 & 1), παρ’ όλα αυτά όμως στα Tx/Rx Rates της σύνδεσης εμφανιζότανε “1S” αντί του “2S” [2S = dual-chain]. <- δες φώτο
1.JPG

Αλλάζοντας από το WLAN το Data Rates από configured σε Default εμφανίστηκε το “2S” και από ~60Mbit bandwidth test εκτοξεύθηκε στα 90+ μιας και «άνοιξε» και το 2πλό chain….<- δες φώτο
chains.JPG

Το αξιοπερίεργο είναι ότι τα Data Rates είναι για A/G και όχι N στο οποίο παίζει το link γι’αυτό λέω ότι ίσως είναι κάποιο bug. Τέλος πάντων να μην τα πολυλογούμε αυτή η αλλαγή μου έδωσε +30Mbit επιπλέον !  :: 

ΜΦΧ,
Χρήστος

----------


## tsatasos

Καλή χρονιά Χρήστο!

Όταν το είχες στο configured τι data rates είχες επιλέξει στο HT MCS?

Όταν παίζεις σε n δεν έχει σημασία τι είναι επιλεγμένο στο rates A/G αλλά στο HT MCS κ by default είναι επιλεγμένα μόνο τα rates για 1s.

----------


## geolos

σωστά... γι'αυτό λέω ότι ίσως πρόκειται για bug.
τα ΗΤ όπως τα είχα τα άφησα δεν τα πείραξα ούτε πριν ούτε μετά... το μόνο που πείραξα και είδα φως ήτανε τα A/G rates που όντως είναι εντελώς άκυρα με το N.

Παραθέτω τα ht παρακάτω:

aa.jpg

----------


## tsatasos

Για να κλειδώσει στα 300 με καρφωτά data rates θα πρέπει να έχεις τσεκάρει στα HT MCS το 15 που by default δεν είναι.
Δες πως το έχω εγώ σε ένα link με 2 LDF (από τη μεριά του AP):

300-300.jpg

Το 13 & 14 δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τα επιλέξεις , απλά πάντα επιλέγω και 1-2 data rates χαμηλότερα από το μέγιστο.

Από τα A/G rates δεν έχω επιλέξει κανένα, όλα uncheck.

----------

